
Show HN: Upcall - Non-AI Sales Assistant - leahcim
https://www.upcall.com/
======
mlevental
so this is a call center that has CRM integration? i guess it's a cute idea
but the problem with call centers isn't that they didn't have the list of
leads but that they're bad sales people.

~~~
sharemywin
Short term. no relationship building

~~~
mlevental
i don't know what you're trying to say but not all sales is relationship
building and you can still have good/bad single touch sales reps.

------
ggg9990
Google is going to kill this business with Duplex, because I’m in a few years
I’m going to assume that any call I get from a stranger trying to sell me
something is a robot.

~~~
zeronight
I agree with you, but for the foreseeable future this will remain easy to
test. Just ask the caller something out of it's domain. Get a call about life
insurance? Ask about ratios of trail mix.

------
givinguflac
So it's like a mancierge, but for your business.

